# Bush hog or swisher pull behind



## frdstang90 (Dec 4, 2013)

I am thinking about trying a bush hog or swisher 44 inch pull behind mower for my 4wheeler.  I am going to use it at my club for getting food plots ready to plow and was just wondering if anyone can let me know how they work.  Thanks


----------



## killerv (Dec 4, 2013)

I've been using a swisher behind my 4wheeler for going on 15 years. It has been great. Just need to keep an extra belt with you, an unseen mound of dirt or stump can stretch them just enough to break. Other than that, can't complain. I've had multiple people want to buy it after using it. My 2wd Honda Rancher pulls it just fine.


----------



## Eudora (Dec 5, 2013)

I just recently purchased a DR Brush Cutter with a twin cylinder Kawasaki.  It's a walk behind that will get up and go in high gear and seemed to tackle some small brush around the yard with ease. Bought it on CraigsList for $1800 and was in GREAT shape.  I haven't put it to the hunting property yet, but plan on giving it a workout when deer season is over.    Have had a pull behind Swisher mower (also found on CL), but not a trail-cutter.  It was OK, but really wasn't happy with it.  In my opinion, it needed more adjustment to go higher since it seemed to bog and stretch belts.  Trail-cutter may be different animal.  I sold it on CL to a guy who was going to use it to cut food plots, but noticed it back for sale on CL about a month later.  I think the DR or Billygoat may be option to consider too.


----------

